# LGBTQ want to force their deviant culture on us



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for


You’re just pissed because they forced you to turn gay


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


from the movie Sgt Bilko


> Major Thorn: [holding up some ladies underwear he's found in the closet] Are these yours?
> 
> Sgt. Henshaw: It is my understanding that you can longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Colonel Hall: It's a new army, Major. We're all adjusting.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for




Oh no- a teacher shows students a photo of her spouse. 

That can't be allowed......

You snowflakes crack me up.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 28, 2018)

This was in England? I thought those cucks were cool with any level of indecency? As long at it didn't come from native, hetero Englishmen.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> This was in England? I thought those cucks were cool with any level of indecency? As long at it didn't come from native, hetero Englishmen.


Texas--it's a UK website


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > This was in England? I thought those cucks were cool with any level of indecency? As long at it didn't come from native, hetero Englishmen.
> ...


I guess I should stop being a dumb shit and read the article...lol!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for


What a shame that ONE PARENT with a stick up her ass about homosexuality has managed to deprive all those students with a talented Teacher of the Year!
Maybe she went into more detail than the students' age warranted; that requires a discussion, not a fucking suspension.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


I hope that parent is ostracized.  I feel bad for their kid.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


o but if it was a hetero doing it or a white teacher speaking about whiteness, it would be major news and they would want the teacher hanged


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

Every teacher and administrator that has a picture of their spouse on their desk needs to be suspended.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Don't change the subject.  We're still on page 1.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

mdk said:


> Every teacher and administrator that has a picture of their spouse on their desk needs to be suspended.



Seems a little over the top but reading the article there might be some other things going on


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


and--that has nothing to to do with education !!


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

I refuse to snuggle an adult girl


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I refuse to snuggle an adult girl



Bigot


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...



???
TheOldSchool
having Bibles Crosses and Christian prayers on school or govt property
does not have to force anyone to turn Christian to 
be removed by complaints of govt establishing beliefs.

Beliefs about LGBT are also faith based.
So neither sides' beliefs should be established
or prohibited by Govt.

Both sides complain when the other tries to
incorporate their beliefs into Govt.
Isn't it discrimination to treat Christian and
LGBT beliefs differently, and argue or sue to 
remove one from schools and govt while
pushing to endorse and enforce the other?

Are we really respecting freedom of choice
of all faith based beliefs treated equally?
or abusing Govt to penalize and exclude different beliefs
based on what we agree or don't agree with?


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for


They're always shoving their lifestyle down our throats, and if you don't condone their lifestyle they get nasty really quick.  They're deranged


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Every teacher and administrator that has a picture of their spouse on their desk needs to be suspended.
> ...



I am sure there is.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to snuggle an adult girl
> ...



may female Leprechauns occupy your turnip patch AND your butter churn, ---as well as your knickers and tam'o'shanter------darlin' lass


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for



Is there anything illegal about showing pictures of your spouse?


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...



Dear OldLady
More reason we should consider separating schools and funding
so people can get the education they want and agree to pay for.

As for blaming the parent, can you blame same sex couples
for the loss of Catholic adoption programs shut down because
they have standards and beliefs different from what Govt would require them to follow?

Isn't the problem the conflict between the people having different beliefs?
Can you really blame one side's beliefs or the other,
or blame the fact that they are being forced on each other through Govt
instead of given the freedom to operate under separate programs 
they set up and choose freely without conflict?


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

> The statement said Bailey was not suspended over her request to include LGBTQ language in the district’s nondiscrimation policy, but rather due to the district’s concern that Bailey “insists that it is her right and that it is age appropriate for her to have ongoing discussions with elementary-aged students about her own sexual orientation, the sexual orientation of artists, and their relationships with other gay artists.”
> 
> In the statement the district contended that “*parents have the right *to control the conversation with their children, especially as it relates to religion, politics, sex/sexual orientation, etc.”


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 28, 2018)

Look at this freak of nature. Sexual deviants like her have no business educating elementary school children.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...



none of my teachers in school ever showed PICTURES OF THEIR SPOUSES.  ------good thing-----my schoolmates had humor fit for the gutter


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


see post # 23


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I don't see them being "forced" on each other by "government," Emily. I am so terribly sick and tired of people refusing to live and let live.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I remember being absolutely FLOORED the first time I saw my teacher in the grocery store with her husband.  I thought the world had turned upside down.  She had a LIFE?  She existed outside the classroom?   I really remember that shocking me no end.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...



Dear rightwinger
as harmonica pointed out
is it illegal/wrong for a teacher to talk about white pride in the history of America and Constitutional laws?

Is it wrong for the student to "disrupt class" contesting a teacher about there being only 2 genders?

Is teaching about sex ed and condoms, Christian prayer, 
creation or evolution "illegal", and is that even necessary
before someone has the right to complain about beliefs
being taught in schools that discriminate against people of other beliefs?

Couldn't we just have parents and teachers meet and agree
what can or can't be included,  resolve conflicts in advance
where beliefs conflict with each other, and agree to keep those 
beliefs out of schools and govt, and remain private free choice?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...



She broke the rules for age appropriate. Rules are rules.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



homosexuality need not be a PUBLIC TOPIC of conversation---comic-books, 
sit-coms,       etc etc etc.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



me too! OldLady 
Hopefully the learning curve is near the end of the wash cycle.
Tired of all the spinning, which is dizzy and crazy making!

When people figure out, the more you push the more you
get the equal and opposite reaction, eventually they will 
either tire like us, or we'll exhaust all our resources fighting to no avail.

When people on both sides find the better ways to get what they
want, without all that exhaustive wasteful fighting, yes
more people will unite around solutions that work.
And quit this endless fingerpointing bullying battle
to shout down as the louder meaner alpha leader of the pack.

At some point we will reach the end of this
and take a different approach that
actually works to get us what we  want!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


I don't see why not.   Our country has decided that it no longer needs to be hidden.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Some parents don't want their children around it. Sorta like some don't want theirs around ...oh say religion


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so if a teacher showed off his nazi stuff to students, you'd be ok with that??
show anything you want to students??


----------



## bodecea (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for


How many hetero teachers have pics of their so-called spouses in their classrooms?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> View attachment 185199
> 
> Look at this freak of nature. Sexual deviants like her have no business educating elementary school children.


What's wrong with her?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


Why are conservatives  so backward?


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I refuse to snuggle an adult girl



Me too.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



"....no longer hidden....."  ??        when my baby was crawling ------I used to close the door when I went to the toilet.     He would park his little self at the door and make little complaining noises and I would say   "...don't worry baby----mommy is
coming..."  ---------(he was under one year old and not walking yet---and expected
CONSTANT companionship)     He told me lately that he remembers the  "don't
worry......"       When I got him to accept the idea of toilet with baby seat-----he told me   "now go out...."      It was revenge.------but that is how babies are socialized.  
Lots of things are supposed to be hidden.   (he did let me return for behind cleaning----but once he got to be a teen------I could not even enter when he showered.......HIDDEN)    <<<<  does any of that constitute child-abuse?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



If showing pictures of your spouse is appropriate for heterosexuals , it is appropriate for lesbians

She should be allowed to discuss her marriage the same as anyone else


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


not backward--American-


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




my mom did not want her kids near WHITE SUGAR-------but we got to it anyway


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



why does a school teacher need to discuss her marriage with children?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 28, 2018)

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 185199
> ...




I'm sure the kids think her clown hair is hilarious but it's very inappropriate for the job.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Why are liberals so degenerate?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Our kids (except the youngest) wouldn't be bothered by it, they think it's abnormal but tolerate it. I'd be afraid what our youngest would say....she's Lil Ms Unfiltered


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Similar here OldLady
I remember my English teacher taking me shopping to show me how
she buys resale based on the quality of the clothes and fabric including the lining,

When I worked as a teacher and tutor,
I shocked students by coming to them in their schools
and actually caring that they learn and teaching them so they could move forward.

They didn't have people who cared about them.
So this stood out. 
but instead of taking time out in the real world to connect,
I was going into their schools and connecting with them.

The kids touched my heart, and the conditions
they were in broke my heart and made me cry
sometimes, but I could never let them see that.
I had to be their cheerleader to help them focus
on getting to a better place than where they were.

I was fortunate to work with a school director
and mentor who gave teachers the freedom
to connect with students on their terms. We
had a safe place where nobody is going to judge
us if we don't make all appearances of following
the rules of the classroom.  We still had core policies
of safety and ethics to follow, nobody was going to 
meet with students without the doors open and
other teachers around. Nobody made jokes
or made contact that could be mistaken as improper.

If schools were set up to reduce the student teacher
ratio so everyone had more individualized time and attn,
we could get away from this impossible paradigm of
making all kids do things the same way as a large class.

Some students and some teachers like me do better
in smaller groups or one on one teaching, or in teams.

If liberals want to end warehousing in prisons and
teaching to the test in schools, we need to solve these
problems by looking at the whole budget. Why not
create more schools and more jobs for more teachers,
so that cutting crime and costs of prisons pays for 
education; then we can train enough doctors and 
nurses to provide health care for all, by investing in
more effective education instead of warehousing
in schools and prisons that govt has become.


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

The lesson here is that teachers should not be allowed to have pictures of their spouses in school or ever share a story about their spouse/children. The mere mention of such things can seemingly turn students into raging heteros or homos.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Dear impuretrash
If people are treated as degenerates who can't learn, that's how they behave.
When people lose hope, they stay stuck in the mentality of victimhood, poverty and scarcity.
If they are treated as geniuses who can, they respond to that reinforcement as well.

I've seen kids who used to be treated as hopeless criminals like their parents
turn into honor students on scholarships when treated with respect, and encouraged by their own peers, so they could stay in school and not only learn but excel. I've seen adults turn their lives around also when given the right support to change their lives.

I've seen people liberated and changed by learning how to produce their own creative works. People are also liberated by learning the laws and getting support to fend for themselves.They can't just jump and skip steps on the learning curve, but need
to know and learn how to do things by handson experience, some of which
they've never had. property and business ownership are not suddenly
mastered overnight, but that's what it takes to become equally empowered.

Why not reward taxpayers for mentoring and teaching people
how to set up private schools and run them effectively. To set
up private business and health care programs to prevent crime
and abuses, so the money wasted on prisons goes to health care and education instead.

If we get tax breaks for investing in better education
and in business loans and mentorships to reform the
systems we have now so they actually work (what a concept right?)
then maybe we can take the best business experience
and knowledge of the laws that have liberated people
to manage and build their own programs, without
depending on government, and teach others to govern themselves!


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

mdk said:


> The lesson here is that teachers should not be allowed to have pictures of their spouses in school or ever share a story about their spouse/children. The mere mention of such things can seemingly turn students into raging heteros or homos.


no it was more than that....she was discussing her sexual life


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You and I take similar approaches to teaching, and the kids who really need the attention know who to see, don't they?  I don't think our country has ever valued education all that much, though, and that is why the best we can do is huge overcrowded schools, in some places, anyway.  Americans have an anti-intellectual streak a mile wide and the best we can do is criticize any efforts to improve what kids are being taught.  It's sad but it's who we are.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The lesson here is that teachers should not be allowed to have pictures of their spouses in school or ever share a story about their spouse/children. The mere mention of such things can seemingly turn students into raging heteros or homos.
> ...


Did you and I read the same article?  It didn't say anything about what she discussed, which is why the OP was a nothing burger to begin with.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Wasn't a nothing burger for the teach...was it?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You're really out of the loop.  Welcome to 2018.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Point being?  Just gloating, eh?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why the rest of the country mocks the Bible Belt


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I think it's silliness....BUT if she was warned about age appropriate and went ahead then she deserves what she gets 

Because you see nothing wrong with gay marriage doesn't mean everybody does, a parent wasn't comfortable with it and they complained


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 28, 2018)

They do not seek equality but rather forced recognition and compliance


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Why the rest of the country mocks the Bible Belt



Dear rightwinger
One thing backwards that's always been criticized about religious preachers
is if Christians aren't forgiving others as they want to be forgiven by God.

if God is supreme and in control of everything we are in life,
then what's the point of punishing people for making wrong judgments by free will.

Shouldn't we be in the business of correcting things
neighbor to neighbor hand in hand
in the spirit of Charity or Christianity
and Restorative Justice as the meaning of Christ Jesus saving us all
from death and destruction by our own words and hands?

I guess this makes as much sense as liberals
wanting free choice to be regulated by govt,
and wanting to deregulate drugs but regulate guns,
and wanting free speech under the First Amendment
to threaten the right to bear arms under the Second
when all these rights are included in the Bill of Rights
and NONE are supposed to be abused to disparage rights of anyone!

Anyone can point out the contradictions in each other.

the difference is do we forgive our faults
so we can correct them together?

Or do we expect to hide behind the blame game,
as a subterfuge and distraction from fixing
the very problems we complain about and blame on someone else?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


We have no idea what she was warned about OR if she said anything that was age inappropriate, though, do we?  That one parent sure has a lot of power, doesn't she, with her "discomfort."   I'm sure she's as proud of herself as you are.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



My teachers spoke about their spouses all the time.  Sometimes a funny story, maybe a trip they took together 
I had a teacher who took a trip around the world and showed us a slide show that included her husband

Why can’t a lesbian teacher do the same?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well I'd think it was covered when they discussed age appropriate, our children's school has the same policy, at certain grades things are not to be discussed such as our youngest's class, no discussions on transgender, homosexuality, religion, etc. Those rules are in place for a reason, they are too young to be exposed to it and it's the parent's who should explain it to them. 

As the students grow older certain topics become discussion topics but elementary children are too young for that shit


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The lesson here is that teachers should not be allowed to have pictures of their spouses in school or ever share a story about their spouse/children. The mere mention of such things can seemingly turn students into raging heteros or homos.
> ...



A claim that the teacher disputes.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

mdk said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


of course


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> They do not seek equality but rather forced recognition and compliance


Why should it have to be forced?  Because people are continuing to refuse to see them as equal?   They seek the right to be treated like any heterosexual couple.  This teacher is currently prohibited from teaching her classes because she showed a picture of her spouse at their wedding.   Explain the equality in that.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


seems like she was talking about lesbianism/LGTBQness--not funny stories


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Neither of us know for sure, but you appear have already made up your mind that she did. Were you in the class when this alleged topic was brought up?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I don't disagree with that general rule, Sassy.   It does still depend on the age and what was actually said.  If she is a young activist, maybe she said more than was appropriate, but you'd think someone who was Teacher of the Year would be professional enough to be aware of all that.  So I wonder.


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> seems like she was talking about lesbianism/LGTBQness--not funny stories



How did you come across this information? By divination?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



As I said to MDK I suspect there is more going on. IDK but I was just explaining how it works with our youngest's class. Some topics are strictly forbidden and if a teacher breaks the rule they'd be suspended, no doubt in my mind


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 28, 2018)

the title is true. we want to turn all of you gay!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> the title is true. we want to turn all of you gay!



Thought ya all were born that way?


----------



## Windparadox (Mar 28, 2018)

> LGBTQ want to force their deviant culture on us


The same can be said for the immoral evangelical cult.
`


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why the rest of the country mocks the Bible Belt
> ...


Dear Emily

I am disgusted with intolerant Christians who persecute those who are different and do not hold the same beliefs they hold


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

mdk said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > seems like she was talking about lesbianism/LGTBQness--not funny stories
> ...





> about her discussing her sexual orientation with elementary-aged students, district officials said Tuesday afternoon.


from the Dallas news link in the OP link


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> > LGBTQ want to force their deviant culture on us
> 
> 
> The same can be said for the immoral evangelical cult.
> `



BUT it's not allowed in public schools...is it now?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > They do not seek equality but rather forced recognition and compliance
> ...


One reason is that mommy mommy or daddy daddy is not the same thing as mommy daddy and stop trying to peddle that it is


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah...from the Dallas News....that is a problem

The statement said Bailey was not suspended over her request to include LGBTQ language in the district’s nondiscrimation policy, but rather due to the district’s concern that Bailey “insists that it is her right and that it is age appropriate for her to have ongoing discussions with elementary-aged students about her own sexual orientation, the sexual orientation of artists, and their relationships with other gay artists.”

Mansfield teacher suspended for discussing her sexual orientation with students, officials say  | Mansfield | Dallas News


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> This was in England? I thought those cucks were cool with any level of indecency? As long at it didn't come from native, hetero Englishmen.


LOL

Texas is not in England, ya moron.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> the title is true. we want to turn all of you gay!


you want to shove it down our throats....like I said, some lesbian got up to do the reading at a hetero wedding I was at and she starts talking about the new law allowing same sex marriage.....totally uncalled for ---out of the blue


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 28, 2018)

It is a decline in the USA that schools can't talk about God or Jesus or even being a moral and responsible person but they are free to extol the "virtues" of homosexuality


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


That blue haired carpet muncher should have been sent packin years ago. Little children do not need to be exposed to such overt faggotry.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


None at all. And if the school didn’t suspend any straight teachers who did, this gay teacher will have lawyers lining up to take her case.


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I am unable to view that link at the moment on my phone. Once I get to my PC I’ll check it out. I never whitelist sites on my phone.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

mdk said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


roger that


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 28, 2018)

mdk said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



It's AdBlocked but a lot more info


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


that's just it --heteros don't go around proud of their sexual orientation/etc 
''look at my heterosexual wife''.....''I'm heterosexual''  ....etc


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> What a shame that ONE PARENT with a stick up her ass about homosexuality has managed to deprive all those students with a talented Teacher of the Year!
> Maybe she went into more detail than the students' age warranted; that requires a discussion, not a fucking suspension.



For the most part I agree with you.
It's all about the context. If the teacher was showing her picture to the kids _for other reasons _and as it were her partner was in the photo...then I would have zero issue with it. None. And it would be morally and ethically wrong to punish her for that. And stupid.
However, if she was showing the students the picture for the specific reason to show she has a female partner..then she is in the wrong.
 But I do agree a suspension would seem to be over the top. But we don't know all the facts, seeing that she belongs to political groups and is outspoken about her beliefs...if she was preaching to the kids about her sexuality or anyone's sexuality then a suspension was in order.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 28, 2018)

It's a liberal demand that children accept homosexuality as exactly as warranted and nurturing as heterosexuality and we aren't buying it


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 28, 2018)

It is unacceptable for a 3rd grade teacher to try and instruct students about her female partner that she is "married" to. She is seeking to advance her liberal and political agenda at the expense of very young minds


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > This was in England? I thought those cucks were cool with any level of indecency? As long at it didn't come from native, hetero Englishmen.
> ...


Thanks! I saw that...God Bless Texas!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 28, 2018)

Okay, so I read the article and I change my statement.
She was totally in the wrong, and 100% deserved a suspension. And I would even go further to say she should have to appear before the board and discuss her license to teach and how doing this places that in jeopardy.
  In the article she clearly states she believes she should be able to have frank discussion about sexuality, sexual identity of herself and others.
TO A GROUP OF 3RD GRADERS!!!!!!!!!!
  That is absolutely wrong.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 28, 2018)

Theology takes age into consideration. It will wait some time before teaching the young that to think about adultery is the same thing as to do adultery.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

Personally, I didn't know anything about sex in third grade.  When in 4th grade, the gym teacher took us girls aside and gave us the low down on menstruation, I asked how the sperm gets to the egg and I got told to go ask my mother.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That’s your own bias speaking. If I show you a picture of my wife and I, we don’t have to say we’re heterosexuals but it’s implied. You don’t blink because it’s just a man and a woman. Whereas if a lesbian shows you a picture of herself and her wife, while their sexuality is also implied, that’s all you can think about. So to you, it’s in your face while my picture isn’t.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 28, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Oh no- a teacher shows students a photo of her spouse.
> 
> That can't be allowed......
> 
> You snowflakes crack me up


It was a photo of her lesbian "spouse". Inappropriate to show to our children.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no- a teacher shows students a photo of her spouse.
> ...


There is nothing inappropriate about simply that.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 28, 2018)

Can't we in society drop the LGBTQPp2Aii and just shorten it to:

Q


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Perhaps to a pervert.  Normal people don't recognize these sham marriages.  Men don't marry men, nor women marrying women.  Shack up  and screw your brains out in your home, just keep it to yourself and drop the marriage bullshit.  You ain't married.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


it states in the link she was discussing sexual orientation
LGTBQ talk about it more and want to shove it down our throats
again--you are great at acting stupid


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There is nothing in the link that says anything close to talking about lesbianism. She talked about her spouse, just like any other teacher can do


----------



## mdk (Mar 28, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Just checked...Yup, I am still married.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> It's a liberal demand that children accept homosexuality as exactly as warranted and nurturing as heterosexuality and we aren't buying it


Homosexuals are allowed to say they are homosexual


----------



## harmonica (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


look at the Dallas news link in the DMail link


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2018)

AvgGuyIA said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Well, I see you feel strongly about this.  I've told you how I see it.  I guess we've pretty much said all there is to say.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I get that now after reading @iamwhatiseem’s post mentioning that; and based on that, also agree with the suspension.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 28, 2018)

#101 has been pre-sensitized by religion's fixation on the flesh of throats, while #106 is blind to the fact that men are never more homosexual than when they arrange marriages.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



From the Dallas news link

“ For Stacy, this entire ordeal began when she spoke with the students about her family which, for Stacy, included her wife," the statement said. "The District appears to speak for Stacy when it states that she 'insists it is her right and that it is age appropriate' to discuss matters including ongoing discussions about her own sexuality. This is absolutely false. Further, she never received directives to change her behavior--and never refused to follow any directive."


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2018)

The school district is subject to litigation if they are imposing restrictions on homosexual teachers that they don’t impose on heterosexual teachers


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 28, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> It is unacceptable for a 3rd grade teacher to try and instruct students about her female partner that she is "married" to.


Unacceptable to who?

She is legally married to her wife- unless there is a policy that no teacher can talk to their students about their spouses- just because a weak kneed snowflake like you can't handle doesn't mean that should be the standard that schools set policy by.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The school district is subject to litigation if they are imposing restrictions on homosexual teachers that they don’t impose on heterosexual teachers



Depends on the state. Most states they could get away with that just fine.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


*Frigid and Rigid*

It's a mental disorder caused by fear of growing up, as in _Peter Pan, The Tin Drum, _and some short story about someone who stayed five years old.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> View attachment 185199
> 
> Look at this freak of nature. Sexual deviants like her have no business educating elementary school children.


*Dyke on a Pike*

That's why Gayists are a threat to society.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 28, 2018)

harmonica said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*Swishy Swasticker*

Before he joined the Nazi Party, Hitler earned his living as a homosexual prostitute in Vienna.  One of his rich tricks sponsored him in politics.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*After an HeirHead Gets the Guillotine, There Is Only Air Where His Head Used to Be*

Because they were born in a class that the guillotine hangs over like the Sword of Damocles.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 28, 2018)

For an 8 year old Family determines what is mommy and daddy and not school teachers


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dear rightwinger
The only way I've seen and experienced that corrects this problem
is NOT to be the same way, but to be forgiving and inclusive to break out of this pattern,
where the Positive influence changes the dynamic. Forgiveness is the way out of the trap.

To go at them with the same Negative rejection and unforgiveness,
of course, does not correct the original problem but doubles it and makes it worse!

It's like pouring more gasoline on a fire.
The best way to snuff out the negativity is to offer corrections,
peer to peer, by including and not rejecting them out of fear,
then in the interactions, the reasons for rejection can be resolved.

This whole business of mutual hostility, blame and rejection
has never worked, to change EITHER side! So I wonder why
do people keep reacting this way. All I can think of, is they
aren't really ready to change. They just use their mutual hostility
as a "safe barrier" to keep their distance from each other. And
safely throw rocks back and forth while hiding behind a shared wall,
that is well fortified on both sides, where neither plans to take it down!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Dear Emily

These Christian haters are neither inclusive or forgiving. They spread hatred and hurt innocent people all in the name of Christ


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes rightwinger
my point is it doesn't solve the problem but makes it worse
to respond by being unforgiving and exclusive as well!

Two wrongs don't make this situation right.

Someone in each case has to be the first to reach out
and break out of this pattern of mutual rejection blame and unforgiveness.

Otherwise they stay stuck, nothing changes.

P.S. liberals who preach inclusion are also blamed for excluding people of different views.
So it's mutual, both sides blame the other for being mutually exclusive!

Now rightwinger there's nothing wrong with have diametrically opposite views
and staying away from each other to keep the peace.

The problem is when either group or both takes their beliefs and biases
and imposes THAT through govt. that's where it becomes a public issue.

If we can agree to keep our private beliefs out of govt, then both can
separate and have their own ways.

What has gotten out of hand is either side is pushing to include or remove
beliefs from govt, when the other side is threatened by that. So that's why
it's so critical to keep BOTH out of govt, keep govt neutral and let people do things their way on their own.
We need to get back to this where we kept our different beliefs frm imposing on others through public poicies.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 29, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for


Current Swinger Clubs list

I would be more worried about all those horny Hetroes.  Swing clubs in every state  So many in the Bible Belt?  What terrible examples these people are for children.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Dear Emily

Ignoring hatred and discrimination does nothing to solve the problem. If I am causing you harm, we should not both be treated the same


Guess what?
Homosexuals have earned the right to marry.  Time for the Christian haters to get over it
Same sex couples get to say they are same sex couples .......they should not be fired for it


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dear rightwinger
I didn't say to ignore or enable the problem.
The first step is to separate what is private personal choice to not believe or support something.
And what is public policy.

Now with  marrying whoever you want, that SHOULD remain private.
Anyone by religious freedom can do as they believe.
But this must be kept OUT of govt.

When  you cross the line and mix marriage with govt
that becomes problematic. suddenly private social and personal
decisions that people don't agree on are forced into govt institutions where they don't belong.

Both sides agree that govt should NOT regulate their choices.

So both sides should agree to remove the institution of marriage from govt
and keep it private if they can't come to an agreement on terms of marriage and benefits.
Separate similar to Hindus and Muslims, Catholics and Protestants
having their own practices totally OUTSIDE govt.

then the problem is a lot of liberals believe in legislating and managing things through govt.
at this point, perhaps the liberal parties need to set up separate admin for social benefits
under policies they believe in, and not impose those terms and conditions on people of other beliefs and parties.

we can agree to separate taxes and stop imposing terms on each other that one side or the other protests
as biased for or against this belief or that one. Get it all out of govt hands, then you aren't forcing any policy on anyone.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2018)

Separate but equal yeah that worked well..Then we just get rid of that word liberty in the Constitution..


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Dear, dear Emily

Government has always been part of marriage. Marriage is a legal contract. You need government to enforce the contract. 

Emily, though I may not approve of who you choose to marry. It is none of my business.  In this case, Christian haters are trying to force the local government to fire someone for admitting to a same sex marriage


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 29, 2018)

Family determines who tells an 8 year old what mommy and daddy are and not an advocate for alternative life style


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Family determines who tells an 8 year old what mommy and daddy are and not an advocate for alternative life style



Same sex couples are a fact. They are legal and a teacher is under no obligation to hide who their spouse is

If parents want to mislead their children that is their problem


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 30, 2018)

There needs to be more specific information as to exactly what misconduct Bailey is accused of committing. Judging from the picture, she was showing the kids slides from a trip that she and her wife took that appears to have been to Venice, Italy, a city well known for its architecture and history of art. I seriously doubt that her presentation had any X-rated content. Much more has to be shown to demonstrate that she did anything improper in the classroom. Otherwise, she deserves to have her suspension lifted, to be paid full back pay, and to receive a public apology from the school board. The parent who complained should apologize to her as well, but I doubt that this will happen.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

So let's think about this for a minute.....

Who is trying to force their agenda more on society, Christians or Gays?

What is the "proof" for your answer?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

Another question, what is the percentage of the population that is gay, and, does it matter?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> So let's think about this for a minute.....
> 
> Who is trying to force their agenda more on society, Christians or Gays?
> 
> What is the "proof" for your answer?



I don’t see Gays attacking the validity of Christian marriages


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Another question, what is the percentage of the population that is gay, and, does it matter?


Bout 2 to 3 percent

Why does it matter?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So let's think about this for a minute.....
> ...



Because being Gay is not a religion or world view.
So you are saying there is freedom of religion, but, keep it to yourself?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Another question, what is the percentage of the population that is gay, and, does it matter?
> ...



Dunno, if percentages don't matter why do we vote?


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> So let's think about this for a minute.....
> 
> Who is trying to force their agenda more on society, Christians or Gays?
> 
> What is the "proof" for your answer?


Christians, by far. Can’t escape the reverence to their god for the month of December. They shut down most of the country to celebrate his birthday which is not even his actual birthday.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You are free to hate anyone you wish

You just can’t force government to enforce your hate.  Christians for centuries have forced Government to accept their religious doctrine


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > So let's think about this for a minute.....
> ...



Sound more like bitterness and anger than facts.
Let me ask you this, which get's more media coverage... and why?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what’s for supper

Someone has to look out for the rights of sheep


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Example?
Do you think it's equally right to "force" people to condone a lifestyle their religion teaches them is wrong?
Why?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you think gays are suffering in this country.  How so?  Are there any other segments of the 1-2% population that you think are being treated unfairly?


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Christians, again by far. Why? Because there are many more of them and they haven’t been hiding in the proverbial closet like gays had been until recent times.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You don’t have to condone anything. Hate whomever you want

But when you try to force government to recognize your relationship and shun other people’s relationships.....it is you forcing your views


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

Rossane show is a fine example with their little 12 year old cross dressing faggot. They are trying to normalize what is abnormal

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Gays have gained unprecedented acceptance in recent years. It did not happen by accident. Gays suffered indignities and harassment for centuries. It took hard work to get where they are today

But all one has to do is look at the reaction of conservatives to see they still have a long way to go


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...



parents have the right to control the conversation with their children, especially as it relates to religion, politics, sex/sexual orientation, etc.

Ms. Bailey refused to follow administration’s directions regarding* age-appropriate conversation *with students.

She was hired to teach an Art Class not Sexual indoctrination


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


very well put


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So, why, as 2% of the population, do they "deserve" such special rights. Again, are we missing any other 2% groups here?


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Gays have gained unprecedented acceptance in recent years. It did not happen by accident.



Gay and Lesbian Media Control

Homosexual propaganda has been around for many years, the spark that ignited their present day stranglehold however was a brilliant book **After the Ball: How America Will Conquer Its Fear and Hatred of Gays





, a researcher in neuropsychiatry and his side kick Hunter Madsen.

All sexual morality should be abolished" (pages 64 to 67)

Homosexual agenda can succeed by "jamming" and "confusing" adversaries, so as to block or counteract the "rewarding of prejudice" (page 153);

All opposing disagreements to homosexual behavior is rooted in "Homophobia, Homohatred, and Prejudice" (page 112)

A media campaign should portray only the most favorable side of gays (page 170);

Discourage anti-gay harassment by linking and calling all those that have opposing opinions to latent homosexuality (i.e., call people homophobic) (page 227)

It is acceptable to call people "Homophobic" or "Haters" if they do not agree 100% with the gay agenda views, opinions, or behavior. (page 23)

Throughout the 1990s, the media message pertaining to treatment of Homosexuals was "Tolerance". However, as society became more tolerant of their affliction largely through educational and media mind programming we have become less tolerant of those who refuse to subscribe to this political correctness. It is difficult to fathom, but there was a time not long ago, when morality and virtue was celebrated in mainstream society. Today, anybody in the public eye particularly the mainstream media who dares to disagree with homosexuality or homosexual viewpoints will more than likely be fired, branded and blacklisted.

Through the media, homosexuals have won the tolerance and sympathies of the huddled masses.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Well see, that's the thing.
What about parents that are raising their kids with certain values and beliefs?  What if they can't afford to put them in private school?  Should schools not be "neutral" in regard to issues like this?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

It's not anything new that we love our own ruination.... and the more that it spreads, the better... because ultimately, we care more about drama than our own betterment.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


They have the same rights you and I do
They can now marry the partner they love.......just like we can


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



PARENTS are responsible for raising their Kids - not some misguided Social Justice Warriors who have been so fked in the head by years of University indoctrination by other social justice warriors and leftarded useful idiots


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you understand the difference between Rights and Privileges ??

PS: Glad to see you brought back Norton :>


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



The school is under no obligation to enforce the parents hatred

A generation ago, if she were married to a black man, she would have been encouraged not to let the children know

Especially in Texas


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Splain


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So, our legal system decides this?  We are comfortable with letting our legal systems dictate our moral beliefs?
Or, do morals have nothing to do with it?  And if not, where does it "end"?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



You don't understand, leftist assholes think children belong to society for them to use, abuse and  indoctrinate


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 30, 2018)

Like everything else, its' a two edged sword.

When the laws were more "Christian oriented" they were "bad"
Now that they are not, it's "fair"... c'mon people....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2018)

Equality is the issue...Not religion...


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Nobody is forcing anyone to condone any lifestyle, except your phony "Christian" cult trying to push its idiotic lifestyle on the rest of us by abusing government.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


...not hated all the time or even most
please prove that even 50% of the schools would encourage teachers not to let the kids know of a biracial marriage
...now, I will say high profile people--celebrities/etc--were greatly encouraged--even ''forced'' to not marry black/white/etc--.
...Sammy Davis Jr is a prime example......he wasn't even allowed to stay at hotels he was performing at ..supposedly he was kidnapped and threatened
...he got death threats for wanting to marry Kim Novak who was white
..the president of Columbia Pictures didn't like Sammy being seen with Kim
...also many gay actors/etc were ''not allowed'' to let their homosexuality to be known--Rock Hudson, of course....Liberace even sued a newspaper that said he was gay--and won!!
..Tab Hunter was another gay actor that was ''forced'' to keep quiet about his homosexuality


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



First amendment says you can have any religious belief you want. It prevents the government from enforcing those beliefs


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Rossane show is a fine example with their little 12 year old cross dressing faggot. They are trying to normalize what is abnormally
> 
> -Geaux


The show was quite popular.  Very high ratings.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Rossane show is a fine example with their little 12 year old cross dressing faggot. They are trying to normalize what is abnormally
> ...



Yes it was

-Geaux


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Marriage is a fundamental right.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Do not dare insult any race by equating them with Homosexuality - Blacks are not degenrates any more than Asian, White, Amerindian - GOT IT !?

That's a cheap tactic known as 'Associative Conditioning sometimes referred to as Neuro Associative Conditioning 

- involves a psychological process whereby, when two issues are repeatedly juxtaposed, one's feelings about one thing are transferred to the other. Juxtaposition is placing unrelated or different issues in relation to one another. It will have the tendency to draw attention to the attributes of each. When properly executed it will enhance the undesirable attributes of one by drawing upon the qualities of the other.'     Leftist Brain Washing Techniques


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Sammy Davis did marry a white woman
The society at that time actively supported discrimination in support of the haters 

Thankfully, we have moved on


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now you're redefining Religion ?  WTF


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


don't you think I know that about Sammy.....?
he was very talented also..he could do it all--act/sing/comedy
very disgusting he had to put up with all he did
he wasn't a big guy, and it is said he also got harassed [ greatly ] when he was in the military


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Schools are under no obligation to enforce your hatred

That is why we have Home schools, so you can indoctrinate your children without interference


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


Maybe if the uppity queer didn't sue the baker, there would be more sympathy for them.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


the blacks also hate/hated --and not just because they were discriminated against


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Schools are under no obligation to enforce your hatred



Nor do they have any authority to circumvent the will of the Family or replace the family values with their own warped world views


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Schools are under no obligation to enforce your hatred
> ...



They are under no obligation to enforce family biases and hatred


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

..but why do ''many'' actors'/etc not reveal/wait to reveal their gayness today??  some of it is NOT because of hatred of gayness but because they don't want to be known as gay for other reasons ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 30, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




But....but.....no  cake meant they “experienced extreme anger, outrage, embarrassment, exhaustion, frustration, intense sorrow and shame” simply because the Kleins refused to provide them with a wedding cake."
Christian bakers fined $135,000 for refusing to make wedding cake for lesbians


How  could they go on???????


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I love it when bigots get slapped around


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


All it takes is one person to be offended. 
Where have I heard this one before????


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

sometimes gay men HATE themselves, yes??  because they feel like girlymen?  it's not ''natural''/''common''---they feel not manly--not worthy* naturally*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for



I really have to wonder why, nearly 3 years after Obergefell, that this is even an issue. That ruling, which as we know, said that same sex couples must be allowed to marry, also stated that same sex couples must be treated in exactly the same way as opposite sex couples. In this context, it means that if a teacher who is married to someone of the opposite sex is allowed to show the class pictures of their honeymoon which includes images of the spouse and its allowed under school policy, that policy must also allow the teacher married to the same sex partner to do so. Yes it is that simple. 

My second point is that the article in the Daily Mail Tabloid* states that there was and alleged conversation with a student about sexual identity, but there is no information about when and where that conversation took place or what, if anything was actually said. It is quite possible that there was no conversation, but rather, it was simply a matter of  a student mentioning to her parent that she was shown pictures of Ms. Baily's  trip, with her wife,  after which the parent freaked out and the school over reacted. 

* A word about the Daily Mail Publication 




> T*he Daily Mail has been widely criticized for its unreliability, as well as printing of sensationalist and inaccurate scare stories of science and medical research*[11][12][13][14][15] and of copyright violations.[16]
> 
> Daily Mail - Wikipedia



Lastly, a question for the OP.....what EXACTLY is your problem with anything that happened here?


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The school has a policy that it’s *the parents job to educate their kids about politics, religion and sex/orientation.  *
There is no reason for teachers to be discussing their sexual orientation etc with other peoples children.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



not genteel-----its' like public urination


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Did you even read the title?

Lesbian elementary school teacher is put on leave after playing a slide show in class which included photos of her wife and '*discussing her sexual orientation with students'*

Read more: Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...


yes nothing happened --that's why they put her on leave!!

if you are not blind, you could see the Dallas News article about the incident--so your ''theory'' about the story being a total lie is totally wrong---...go read the whole article instead of cherry picking your own views..it just wasn't a DM article !!!!

well, I had two examples of LGTBQ wanting to FORCE their views/etc on people ...


----------



## justinacolmena (Mar 30, 2018)

I am not concerned with a schoolteacher's relationship with another consenting adult. I am concerned that a schoolteacher is considered to be a female-only position. No man in his right mind (straight or not) is going to risk prison to be a schoolteacher in this day and age.

"LGBTQ" is not a unified culture of any sort, whether you consider it deviant or not. I would not consider Lesbians and Gay men to be part of the same culture; when they have anything to do with each other at all, they tend to move to the B category. Furthermore, Lesbians and Gay men tend very strict and "traditional" in a certain way about their gender roles and they hate Transgender individuals, some of whom are straight and not part of LGB culture anyways.

A lot of people who hate Lesbians and Gay men have some more-or-less hidden homosexual desires themselves, which they are conflicted about and unwilling to admit even to themselves. Most straight people have no interest in Lesbians or Gays one way or another, least of all to go out of their way to hate on them.

I don't understand that bakery who refused service to the lesbian couple, either. A cake is a cake, take their money, bake the cake, and next customer please, moving right along. You do not need to participate in others' personal relationships any further than that.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well, we have ‘Women of the Year’ who are men, so .......


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

,,,,


harmonica said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


there is a difference between one’s family and that. False equivalency.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2018)

justinacolmena said:


> I am not concerned with a schoolteacher's relationship with another consenting adult. I am concerned that a schoolteacher is considered to be a female-only position. No man in his right mind (straight or not) is going to risk prison to be a schoolteacher in this day and age.
> 
> "LGBTQ" is not a unified culture of any sort, whether you consider it deviant or not. I would not consider Lesbians and Gay men to be part of the same culture; when they have anything to do with each other at all, they tend to move to the B category. Furthermore, Lesbians and Gay men tend very strict and "traditional" in a certain way about their gender roles and they hate Transgender individuals, some of whom are straight and not part of LGB culture anyways.
> 
> ...



I think that we do not have the WHOLE story all the time-----it seems to me that
bakers are being asked to DECORATE the cake highlighting the homo-sexual
relationship.    I believe that they have a right to refuse THAT


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Why did you not post a link to the Dallas News then? Not biased enough for you?  And your :" other examples have nothing to do with what ever happened at this school


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ,,,,
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> ...



true----not equivalent------BUT---it is my not-so-humble opinion that teachers
should TEACH------not discuss their families -----and CERTAINLY not what they
do with their asses after  3 PM


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 30, 2018)

justinacolmena said:


> I am not concerned with a schoolteacher's relationship with another consenting adult. I am concerned that a schoolteacher is considered to be a female-only position. No man in his right mind (straight or not) is going to risk prison to be a schoolteacher in this day and age.
> 
> "LGBTQ" is not a unified culture of any sort, whether you consider it deviant or not. I would not consider Lesbians and Gay men to be part of the same culture; when they have anything to do with each other at all, they tend to move to the B category. Furthermore, Lesbians and Gay men tend very strict and "traditional" in a certain way about their gender roles and they hate Transgender individuals, some of whom are straight and not part of LGB culture anyways.
> 
> ...



some of the most GENTEEL and traditionally polite people I have encountered have been homosexual men.    Not all -------play act the role


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


It is unclear what that “discussion” entailed

I doubt if it was about sexual acts performed by lesbians and was likely an admittance that her spouse was a woman 

I would like to see the ACLU involved in this


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ,,,,
> ...



Perhaps....schools are so different now then fifty years ago.  I don’t remember any teacher ever revealing any aspect of their personal lives.  We knew who was married because we called them Miss and Mrs.

But I bet know one would have been outraged if a teacher had had a picture of her husband on her desk.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

*The school said she failed to follow directives about 'age-appropriate' dialogue*

Read more: Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online 

Simple.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


hahahah--it is in the DM link!!  
yes the other example clearly shows a LGTBQer trying to shove their crap down out throats--that was way out of place and uncalled for


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> *The school said she failed to follow directives about 'age-appropriate' dialogue*
> 
> Read more: Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Simple.


It is disputed what those directives were


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Read the article. Parents complained.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

There are layers to this that have been added because it is about a lesbian.
Since when do we hear, nationwide, about a single incident of a teacher having an inappropriate lesson or comment?   Never.  The teacher gets corrected and life goes on.

It's like those threads that the racists put up every time they find a black or Hispanic or Muslim guy committing a crime.

We feel the need to object because of the extreme overreaction.  Maybe this teacher needs to teach older kids.  Artists are always a little flaky.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

I do think one problem with schools today, which feeds into this issue a bit, is the change from teachers as authority figures to “pals”.  It blurs appropriate lines.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


from the OP DM link...Dallas M News in* BIG, BOLD *letters 


> MISD released a statement on Tuesday, breaking protocol to cite the parent's complaint which was received on August 23 as the cause for Bailey's suspension, according to the Dallas Morning News.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

The teacher was met with and told more than once about the age appropriate directive.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> There are layers to this that have been added because it is about a lesbian.
> Since when do we hear, nationwide, about a single incident of a teacher having an inappropriate lesson or comment?   Never.  The teacher gets corrected and life goes on.
> 
> It's like those threads that the racists put up every time they find a black or Hispanic or Muslim guy committing a crime.
> ...


Apparently the school or someone violated confidentiality over this as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Texas

They complained about mixed race couples too


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> There are layers to this that have been added because it is about a lesbian.
> Since when do we hear, nationwide, about a single incident of a teacher having an inappropriate lesson or comment?   Never.  The teacher gets corrected and life goes on.
> 
> It's like those threads that the racists put up every time they find a black or Hispanic or Muslim guy committing a crime.
> ...


The teacher was ‘corrected’ more than once but chose to ignore the schools policy on age appropriate discussions.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > There are layers to this that have been added because it is about a lesbian.
> ...


I just did and gave you a thank you.
Information is a handy thing to have.  I think it is really too bad that this teacher's personnel issues had to become a nationwide discussion.  She was advised what was acceptable in that school and she continued to teach there and ignore what the community found acceptable.  So if she's on the ropes, that was her decision.  I still don't see why a poster in Maine and one in Britain are discussing this issue.  Except that some squirrel collecting nuts is scanning the news feeds every day for some hot button topic like HOMOSEXUALITY and COMMIE EDUCATION to vomit forth to the world.
One of our little schools just had a tempest in a teapot over the sex ed class (8th grade).  Bet you didn't hear about it.  Bet it wasn't even in the paper, and that's how it should be for this teacher, too.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> There are layers to this that have been added because it is about a lesbian.
> Since when do we hear, nationwide, about a single incident of a teacher having an inappropriate lesson or comment?   Never.  The teacher gets corrected and life goes on.
> 
> It's like those threads that the racists put up every time they find a black or Hispanic or Muslim guy committing a crime.
> ...


Teacher suspended for withdrawing college recommendation letter for student who displayed swastika
College cuts ties with teacher who said Otto Warmbier got "what he deserved" - CBS News
Nword
Teacher suspended 10 days for using N-word, calling students dumb
--for being ''white''--and not BIG news--the gays get the BIG news ---that is unequal treatment
Maryland teacher fired for alt-right social media posts
free speech:
Ohio teacher in trouble over Snapchat post about 'These damn kids and parents'
etc etc etc to infinity
...but the gays get the BIG news because they are suspended/etc---NO other teachers have been suspended


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Not only that, they apparently think it’s the schools job to teach religion.  They have had multiple cases of bible classes running into lawsuits.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > There are layers to this that have been added because it is about a lesbian.
> ...


None of those got their own thread....


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


yes--because I'm pointing out the unfairness/injustice/etc with this thread


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > There are layers to this that have been added because it is about a lesbian.
> ...


You realize you just admitted to being a squirrel, right?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


OMG, Coyote--don't encourage him.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Yes it is. My bad....but there is no additional information about  what , if any conversation she had with students about her sexuality and it remains a distinct possibility that all that was involved was to show them pictures that included her wife

There is this however:



> For Stacy, this entire ordeal began when she spoke with the students about her family which, for Stacy, included her wife," the statement said. "T*he District appears to speak for Stacy when it states that she 'insists it is her right and that it is age appropriate' to discuss matters including ongoing discussions about her own sexuality. This is absolutely false. *Further, she never received directives to change her behavior--and never refused to follow any directive."




You have a serious bug up your ass.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> What a shame that ONE PARENT with a stick up her ass about homosexuality has managed to deprive all those students with a talented Teacher of the Year!
> Maybe she went into more detail than the students' age warranted; that requires a discussion, not a fucking suspension.



What happened to ... "What people do with sticks, their ass or their spouses in the privacy of their bedrooms is none of our business"... 

Didn't take too long for that narrative to fall completely apart.
Lie to us again about what you really want.

.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


it's in the BOLD lines right beneath the headlines!! 


> The school said she failed to follow directives about 'age-appropriate' dialogue





> rather due to the district’s concern that Bailey “insists that it is her right and that it is age appropriate for her to have ongoing discussions with elementary-aged students about her own sexual orientation, the sexual orientation of artists, and their relationships with other gay artists.


she thinks it's ok to talk about LGTBQ to kids--other people's kids in a school


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well apparently the teacher and her supporters have been spreading misinformation that she was never even told about age appropriate discussions (it’s a policy), and that she was suspended because she asked for something to be done about lgbtq protection.

Therefore the admin felt compelled to clear this up as the false claims and rumours were disruptive to the school.

They state she was suspended for insisting it was her right to have ONGOING DISCUSSIONS ABOUT HER SEXUAL ORIENTATION and that of other gays, and that this was age appropriate.
In other words She was sticking two fingers up at the school, it’s policy and the PARENTS in abid to have ongoing discussions about honsexuality.

Why do I comment? Because I find it interesting and because these issues are common in Europe too.
Why did Obama decide to tell Brits how to vote in Brexit and threaten us with the back of the trade queue if we voted leave?  IDK, but if he can stick his nose into our politics, I can post on a US message board - one that welcomes people from all over the world, btw.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > What a shame that ONE PARENT with a stick up her ass about homosexuality has managed to deprive all those students with a talented Teacher of the Year!
> ...


No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No idea what you're talking about.



I don't doubt you are incapable of making the connection ... That is systemic in secular dogma.
But ... No worries ... I wouldn't trust anything you or your fellow cult members have to say anyway.

.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


My complaint was not that you participate here.  I included myself in that comment.  You missed the point.
_she was suspended because she asked for something to be done about lgbtq protection._
Probably didn't help her cause, that's for sure.  Someone commented here that we still don't know what was actually SAID that sparked such a firestorm, though, do we?
What I'm really saying is you wouldn't be interested in this if she had been trying to teach third graders abstract analysis of Dali or Rauschenberg and it's not really our business.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what you're talking about.
> ...


_Don't look at me in that tone of voice._
*Dorothy Parker*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Totally agree, while I agree with their board that a suspension was in order after learning the facts.
She is in the wrong, and willfully ignored warnings.
But it isn't national news. And certainly not global.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The schools says she was suspended because:

The statement went on to say that Bailey '*insists that it is her right and that it is age appropriate for her to have ongoing discussions with elementary-aged students about her own sexual orientation, the sexual orientation of artists, and their relationships with other gay artists.'*

'*Ms. Bailey refused to follow administration’s directions regarding age-appropriate conversation with students*,' it read.

'Parents have the right to control the conversation with their children, especially as it relates to religion, politics, sex/sexual orientation, etc.'



Read more: Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

No, I wouldn’t object to teachers educating kids about abstract analyses of artists in art class and if it was appropriate to their age. Why the hell would I?


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Agreed.  But I doubt it was the school that made it National News. It was probably leaked from the suspended teachers side.
Everything and anything seems to make the news nowadays.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


All the information released has been vague and is disputed by each side
We will have to see what comes out

However, if she is being held to a different standard than a heterosexual teacher.....I would expect litigation


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> a different standard than a heterosexual teacher




That's where you clowns don't get it - there's a difference between a degenerate lifestyle and a normal heterosexual one


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


These were third graders.  It would not be appropriate content for the age group.

You can stop arguing with me now, Tilly.  I heard it all the first time and I don't know that we are disagreeing much here.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > a different standard than a heterosexual teacher
> ...


_there's a difference between a degenerate lifestyle and a normal heterosexual one_
This is the actual crux of the argument, all clever efforts to disguise it aside.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> .....However, if she is being held to a different standard than a heterosexual teacher.....I would expect litigation



Well, I kind of doubt there are too many teachers talking about how they are heterosexual, and talking about other people and why they are heterosexual etc.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I'm guessing that is why we are not hearing her side of the story.   A union grievance is in the works.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So you missed this, huh?

“No, I wouldn’t object to teachers educating kids about abstract analyses of artists in art class *and if it was appropriate to their age.”*


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _Don't look at me in that tone of voice._
> *Dorothy Parker*



I'll converse with you how I see fit ... Mainly because I actually think you are smart enough make some of the connections.
As an example ... Not meaning to distract too far from the topic discussion ...

*Why Is This Ad Utterly Ignorant*
(Remember ... I think you are smart enough you can tell me ...
And they have since changed the ad to something else)



​
.​


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



It does seem a lot of he said/she said - and difficult to tell exactly what happened.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes.  There it is.

Heterosexuals are not defined by their sexual orientation - they are men, women, teachers, postmen, engineers, doctors...

Homosexuals are defined by their sexual orientation - they are lesbians, faggots, and the first thing that comes up is not that they are a teacher but what the public thinks they do in the privacy of bedroom.  

Normalizing it is recognizing that they are men, women, teachers, postmen, engineers, doctors...not sexual objects.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Don't look at me in that tone of voice._
> ...




You and Tilly keep on digging.  You might make it to China.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > a different standard than a heterosexual teacher
> ...


Wrong


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Given that it is a personnel issue, we will probably never learn the details


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


I agree--but there has to be fairness on both sides
...I have no problem until they bring it up for no reason as in my other example--there was no reason to bring up same sex marriage at the hetero marriage


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> You and Tilly keep on digging.  You might make it to China.



Perhaps you are not smart enough ...  ... My bad.

If you need to assign me to any group I have yet to identify with ...
All I can say is that I am not in a hole to start with ... I am not bound by your societal chains.

.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It’s gays themselves who seem determined to define themselves by their sexuality - they seem to need to bring it into everything - even though most people simply aren’t interested - as appears to be the case with the art teacher here.  
There is no need whatsoever for her to discuss her homosexuality with these kids, yet she apparently seeks to have ongoing discussions about it with them - despite the inappropriateness.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What hole am _I_ digging?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

The teacher is a teacher.  If she was engaging in non-age appropriate sexual matters then that would need to be addressed.  It should have have *nothing what-so-ever to do with whether she is a lesbian*.  That should not even be part of the conversation.  The issue *should *be the same if she were not a lesbian.

But it's become more complicated it would seem.  Maybe because she talked about same sex relationships where as if she had talked about a hetero relationship there would have been no complaint.

I think quite honestly - all aspects of a teachers private life needs to remain seperate from the students.  There should be a professional line.  Teachers aren't "buddies" - they're authority figures, mentors, muses, guides - and they should be respected.  You can't keep that line if you are also encouraged to be a childs friend and on a first name basis.  Maybe this just shows how old I am


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



People are individuals some will, some won't.  There is this pervasive idea that gays and lesbians are constantly "shoving it in our faces" when that "shoving" consists of little more then referring to one's partner, holding hands in public, talking about an upcoming marriage - in otherwords, doing exactly what anyone else tends to do.  In time - when society becomes more accepting, there will be less defensiveness, less need to be forceful about one's rights, less aggressively open.  It will be normalized, people will move on because that is what happens.  Like with interracial marriage.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Family determines who tells an 8 year old what mommy and daddy are and not an advocate for alternative life style
> ...


Yes I am sure you and your liberal alternative life style friends know better than the parents and in fact you are so sanctimoniously sure about it that you really believe you are entitled to impose that upon the child


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


What EXACTLY did she say or talk about??!!  You don't know! This issue is a boatload of made up bovine excrement.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Was there a reason not to bring it up? Did guests react with shock and horror, or was it only you?


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Was there a reason not to bring it up?


It was somebody elses wedding?


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Doesn't matter shit fer brains - she repeatedly violated a directive from her superiors. She was hired to teach an ART Class - not Sex Ed or any related social issues but *Art to GRADE SCHOOL kids .*.. No grade school teacher has the authority to invent their own curriculum Like a typical slimy dike she saw fit to impose her warped world view


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Communist bullshit


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


There is something very seriously wrong with you Bean Brain. Showing pictures of her honeymoon that included images of her spouse is not teaching  sex ed. or discussing her sexuality any more so  than had a teacher married to someone of the opposite sex done the same thing. Show proof that she did more than that or shut the fuck up!

CC Tilly


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Good God, you’re as dumb as a stump!

The statement went on to say that Bailey '*insists that it is her right and that it is age appropriate for her to have ongoing discussions with elementary-aged students about her own sexual orientation, the sexual orientation of artists, and their relationships with other gay artists.'*

'*Ms. Bailey refused to follow administration’s directions regarding age-appropriate conversation with students*,' it read.

'Parents have the right to control the conversation with their children,especially as it relates to religion, politics, sex/sexual orientation, etc.'


----------



## froggy (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for


She wants them to turn gay.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


I'm dumb as a stump ?  You need to work on your reading comprehension. That is what THE SCHOOL said that she said. There is nothing to indicate that she actually said it. Second of all, even if she did say it, it does not mean that she followed through with it or discussed anything regarding sex or sexuality in the class that lead up to this incident.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


The reason is so that the liberal agenda driven school system can try and impose their belief system  and attempt to undermine any views and values that the family is instilling


----------



## froggy (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Why should the classmates know what her sexual preference is


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


YOU said all she did was show pics of her ‘wife’.

I’m showing you (again) that she is also alleged to have discussed her sexuality and insisted that she had a right to do so, and that doing so is age appropriate.

YOU are the one picking out a single allegation as TRUE whilst discarding the rest, idiot.
The allegations are what are being discussed here as obviously none of us - including you - were present to witness her behaviour.

Good God, you are dumb! Lol.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

froggy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Simple. Because if a heterosexual teach showed pictures that included an opposite sex spouse, thus revealing s/he's "sexual preference"  no  one would have batted an eyelash. Read Obergefell.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The statement went on to say that Bailey '*insists that it is her right and that it is age appropriate for her to have ongoing discussions with elementary-aged students about her own sexual orientation, the sexual orientation of artists, and their relationships with other gay artists.'*

'*Ms. Bailey refused to follow administration’s directions regarding age-appropriate conversation with students*,' it read.

'Parents have the right to control the conversation with their children,especially as it relates to religion, politics, sex/sexual orientation, etc.'


----------



## froggy (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


If you show a picture of two women standing together does that mean that they are sexually involved no she would had to mention they were


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

Anytime the free flowing push for the homosexual agenda is obstructed then of course it's an international  crime-so sayeth the  Libs and media


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Like it or not homosexuals are an abberation, perhaps a birth defect perhaps a product of early childhood trauma as science dicated, untill it became politicized.  These Children are the products of heterosexual unions - so far as I know, taking up the ass like you guys are so fond of - will not produce a human being, just disease.

They [The Children] would not be subjected to any form of shock treatment by being exposed to a heterosexual couple at such an early age - now exposure to sexual deviants - that's another story altogether


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> alleged to have discussed her sexuality and insisted that she had a right to do so, and that doing so is age appropriate.


Yes alleged idiot.  People are not penalized based on allegations. They are penalized based on proof


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

froggy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



She did --- and she initiated a dialouge on the subject with the kids - that's not art.  And she did it more than once after being warned not to - that's not only devaition from the ciriculum that's insubordination. The schools are not, and can not be a platform for degenerate agendas. She's a fking grade school art teacher A R T   / G R A D E   S C H O O L ....  crayons, water color , clay    NOT SUSHI !!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Teachers never revealed their sexual orientation in school when I was a kid, even though (in middle school) we knew the Spanish teacher was gay and a certain math teacher was a lesbian. They never tried to push anything on us other than the lessons they were supposed to teach. God bless 'em!


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > alleged to have discussed her sexuality and insisted that she had a right to do so, and that doing so is age appropriate.
> ...



She  did not deny it asshole, in fact she admitted it and stated she had a right to - so hence the 'allegation' is certified.  Now go back to closet and lick your wounds fagmeister


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




I had one teacher who lectured on us on bullying of a queer in our school - part of his statement was "When I was in school we used to pick on the gays also but ...."   Before he could finish his statement I interjected -  "So I guess you got picked on alot Mr. 'smith' "   He let me have iot with both barrels at which point I replied  "well if its okay to be a queer why were you so insulted when I insinuated you were one ? "   * D E T  E  N  T I O N*


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > alleged to have discussed her sexuality and insisted that she had a right to do so, and that doing so is age appropriate.
> ...


Yes, just as it is ALLEGED that she showed a pic, yet you are running with that as if it’s a fact that it’s ALL SHE DID!!!
Get it yet, moron??? Lol.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



You a masochist ?


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 30, 2018)

The OP is seemingly not secure about her sexual preference.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

froggy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


She probably mentioned that she is her wife, which is her right, just like it is the right of a male teacher to mention  that the woman in the photo was HIS wife-That is  unless there is an across the board policy prohibiting ANY teach from mentioning his or her spouse, and there is no indication that there is such a policy. Its called equality. Read Obergefell


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



The burden of proof is on her accusers, and the bigots on this board. Do you have any understanding of due process?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Wrong?? Can you put that in a sentence??


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


There is no burden of proof on posters here you idiot - we are not a court and we are discussing the allegations - you’ve decided you believe one aspect of them to be fact and are getting your knickers in a bunch over it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You're wrong.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> There is no burden of proof on posters here you idiot - we are not a court and we are discussing the allegations - you’ve decided you believe one aspect of them to be fact and are getting your knickers in a bunch over it.



You are arguing with a bigot over his bigoted views ... That's not going to accomplish anything ... He's a bigot ... 

.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


you are the bigot hater.....you hate people with different views


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I'll put it differently then. You and others here are using the allegations as a means of avoiding the inconvenient truth that the FACTS indicate that there is no case against her.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


That is really fucking stupid! I hate lies and smear tactics. I also hate people who hate others just because they ARE different,.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Cat got your tongue cowboy?


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


again--please prove I hate
if you can't then YOU are the hater


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You are wrong in thinking that any teacher has a right to expose any kind of sexuality to pre-pubescent children, not to mention deviant sexual behavior.

Teachers are there to teach, not bring sexuality into the classroom.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Schools are under no obligation to lie to children to support the bigotry of parents


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


What FACTS indicate there is no case against her?


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Then you should HATE yourself, hater


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

The family determines what an 8 year old gets taught about sexuality and what constitutes family. Liberal agenda teachers are arrogant and grossly incorrect that it is their place to do so


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

Why did this get moved to the hinterlands?
Too much effective rebuttal of the gay  indoctrination agenda?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

You jamokes still at it?
Two things never get old at USMB:  guns and queers.

Y'all knock it off or I'm going to start spamming this thread with Walt Whitman.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> You jamokes still at it?
> Two things never get old at USMB:  guns and queers.
> 
> Y'all knock it off or I'm going to start spamming this thread with Walt Whitman.


Leaves of Grass is outstanding


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> You jamokes still at it?
> Two things never get old at USMB:  guns and queers.
> 
> Y'all knock it off or I'm going to start spamming this thread with Walt Whitman.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 30, 2018)

harmonica said:


> here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> Lesbian elementary school teacher put on leave after showing students pictures of her wife | Daily Mail Online
> I was at a hetero wedding and some lesbian gave a speech about lesbian rights for one of the mass readings--totally uncalled for



Only in Texas would this woman have been deemed "deviant" or a threat to their child. 

________

Some parents are left wondering why their children are being deprived of one of their favorite teachers, who was named *2016 Charlotte Anderson Elementary School's Teacher of the Year,* according to a tweet by a colleague, posted on May 8, 2017.

Parent and school receptionist, Jennifer Kureska is one of them. 

'I have seen Ms. Bailey teach and even read some of her lessons before, and never have I seen anything inappropriate,' Kureska told the school board at a meeting on Tuesday.                                                              

Charlotte Anderson elementary third-grader Kain Hendrix, told board members that Bailey's suspension was unfair to the school's families, students and to Bailey, and that he was sad Bailey was no longer his art teacher.

'Ms. Bailey was my teacher, my role model and someone who always cheered me up,' said the nine-year-old. 'Every time I go to art it is not the same.'


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Please describe exactly how she exposed the children to sexual behavior "deviant " or otherwise. You seem to have deviant sexual behavior on your mind quite a lot, to the point that your imagining it is there when its not.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Actually, it is the absence of facts that show there is a case against her. That's the way it works.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lesbianism makes you a front runner for TOY in liberal dominated school administrations


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Oh please. Grow the fuck up. I don't have time to get into a juvenile pissing match of insults. Deal with the case or shut up.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Showing them a picture of her "wife" perhaps? That's bound to cause confusion in children, and unwarranted in the classroom.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So you have no FACTS to ‘indicate that there is no case against her’, as we already knew.  You are a moron AND a liar.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I think that you're more confused, and less bright than these kids are. Do you really think that they don't already know about same sex marriage


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


just as I thought.....just like other members calling people racist/bigots/etc with NO proof
YOU have proved yourself to be a bigot and a hypocrite 
big·ot
ˈbiɡət/
_noun_

a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Not just that, allegedly:

The statement went on to say that Bailey '*insists that it is her right and that it is age appropriate for her to have ongoing discussions with elementary-aged students about her own sexual orientation, the sexual orientation of artists, and their relationships with other gay artists.'*

'*Ms. Bailey refused to follow administration’s directions regarding age-appropriate conversation with students*,' it read.

'Parents have the right to control the conversation with their children,especially as it relates to religion, politics, sex/sexual orientation, etc.'


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You jamokes still at it?
> ...


Somehow that doesn't fit with your earlier statements.  But I'll take it!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Why should they? When they shouldn't know anything about sexuality at all except that there are boys, and there are girls( at the age of K-6) We're talking Elementary school here.


----------



## DrLove (Mar 30, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> I'm sure the kids think her clown hair is hilarious but it's very inappropriate for the job.



You clearly have a VERY weird notion as to what is "inappropriate". Coming to school naked or teaching kids that Hitler was a great guy would be inappropriate. Hair color or a photo of her significant other? Please. She's Teacher of the Year and most of her kids love her. Wish my daughter had had more teachers like her.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

She is charged with providing a public education and not a pubic education nor her private opinion on sex matters


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We all have an occasional good moment


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


We have been dealing with the case. It’s you that has decided to cherry pick one aspect of the allegations, decide that alone is a fact, and dismiss the rest of the allegations as if they don’t exist. 
And do you have any idea how many times you demand that posters “shut up” - you 70 yr old baby? Do you realise you lose the argument every time you stamp your petulant little trotters like that, regressiveprat? 
YOU are the one who clearly needs to grow up, although since you are already elderly, it’s clearly too late to hope for that!


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> She's Teacher of the Year and most of her kids love her.



She won a poularity contest because she apparently has a bedside manner .... doesn't make her a good teacher .  John Wayne Gacey was well liked and incredibly popular as are many sociopaths ... Ted Bundy is another.   Not that I'nm say this broad is a a sociopath but she best learn to keep her warped agenda to herself and not instillling in other peoples children.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



You can bang your head against the wall and hold your breath till your blue in the face this dirt bag will never concede when he is wrong .... as he usually is


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No very original. It was posted before to which I replied that her attorney denied that she made that statement AND, even if she did, it does not mean that the followed through on it in the classroom.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


it's obvious who the hater is--look at your language and attacking me personally--not discussing the subject civilly


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Ever hear of social media, or television, not to mention that kids interact and many of them know an LGBT person. You don't give then enough credit


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



In your dreams.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


It isn’t supposed to be original, dickhead.  It’s what is reported in the link from the OP - ie the allegations - not just the pic you’ve decided is a fact.
What the hell would you expect her lawyer to say?  And Unless her lawyer was present at the time,s/he cannot say the teacher didn’t make the statement. S/he can only say her client denies it.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


*6. When I Heard at the Close of the Day*
_When I heard at the close of the day how my name had been receiv’d with plaudits in the capitol, still it was not a happy night for me that follow’d, _
_And else when I carous’d, or when my plans were accomplish’d, still I was not happy, _
_But the day when I rose at dawn from the bed of perfect health, refresh’d, singing, inhaling the ripe breath of autumn, _
_When I saw the full moon in the west grow pale and disappear in the morning light, _
_When I wander’d alone over the beach, and undressing bathed, laughing with the cool waters, and saw the sun rise, _
_And when I thought how my dear friend my lover was on his way coming, _
_then I was happy, O then each breath tasted sweeter, and all that day my food nourish’d me more, and the beautiful day pass’d well, _
_And the next came with equal joy, and with the next at evening came my friend, _
_And that night while all was still I heard the waters roll slowly continually up the shores, _
_I heard the hissing rustle of the liquid and sands as directed to me whispering to congratulate me, _
_For the one I love most lay sleeping by me under the same cover in the cool night, _
_In the stillness in the autumn moonbeams his face was inclined toward me, _
_And his arm lay lightly around my breast – and that night I was happy_

Walt Whitman  Leaves of Grass


----------



## DrLove (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > She's Teacher of the Year and most of her kids love her.
> ...



Sorry, but _Teacher of the Year _is typically a lot more than a popularity contest.


The teacher has the respect and admiration of their colleagues.
The teacher is an expert in their field who guides students of all backgrounds and abilities to achieve excellence.
The teacher collaborates with colleagues, students, and families to create a school culture of respect and success.
The teacher deliberately connects the classroom and key stakeholders to foster a strong community at large.
The teacher demonstrates leadership and innovation in and outside of the classroom walls that embodies lifelong learning.
The teacher expresses themselves in an engaging and articulate way.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It is reality
Parental denial is causing confusion


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Sounds gay

Better keep it away from children


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dear rightwinger No you don't have to lie.
Did you read the policy cited from the school?

All the teacher has to say is that issue can't be discussed in the classroom, but the parents can agree to a meeting where this can be discussed with them  present and approving in advance.

This can be said of anything that involves conflicting beliefs about religion, politics or personal relations. I recommend that parents and teachers agree to meetings and forums to work out such procedures in advance, not wait until issues come up in school. There should be peer mediation so all this is worked out in advance. And people AGREE what to say if it comes up.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


_I mind how once we lay such a transparent summer
     morning,
How you settled your head athwart my hips and gently turn'd
     over upon me,
And parted the shirt from my bosom-bone, and plunged your
     tongue to my bare-stript heart,
And reach'd till you felt my beard, and reach'd till you held
     my feet._
Walt Whitman Leaves of Grass  Song of Myself

Yeah, well you don't think Oak Island is interesting, either.  So....


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 30, 2018)

DrLove said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > here a lesbian teacher does it to the students!!
> ...



This problem can be corrected by working out the conflicts with parents. It was not necessary to disrupt the students' education by removal as the only option.

I am a graduate from Rice with a degree in Math and Art. I'd be happy to help mediate between the protesting parents, the school and students. It's not like this isn't fixable. I have to resolve these issues all the time. Every school should have support to mediate conflicts to preserve and grow stronger relations. It's better to teach kids those skills than just punishing by removing people which still leaves the original conflict unresolved. Why not teach better skills in problem solving? The best application of arts is creative innovative solutions. Why not?


----------



## froggy (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


How about reports like these

Boy, 6, Suspended in Sexual Assault Case at Elementary School


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

Liberal lesbians with no children are so arrogant that they are certain they "know better" than children's parents


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

This  whole business in not about equality. Gays mostly want embracement and not tolerance or acceptance. They demand that homosexual status be given the same plaudits as heterosexual and if you do not comply then your are an "ic" or an "ist"


----------



## DrLove (Mar 30, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> This problem can be corrected by working out the conflicts with parents. It was not necessary to disrupt the students' education by removal as the only option.
> 
> I am a graduate from Rice with a degree in Math and Art. I'd be happy to help mediate between the protesting parents, the school and students. It's not like this isn't fixable. I have to resolve these issues all the time. Every school should have support to mediate conflicts to preserve and grow stronger relations. It's better to teach kids those skills than just punishing by removing people which still leaves the original conflict unresolved. Why not teach better skills in problem solving? The best application of arts is creative innovative solutions. Why not?



Agree, and I wasn't quite sure where Rice was located (TX obviously) and I'd be happy with your offer of mediation. You strike me as fair-minded and neutral.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberal lesbians with no children are so arrogant that they are certain they "know better" than children's parents


They know they are married


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

froggy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Well, what about it? How does it relate to the topic of this thread? I'm sure that you have some idea. Please share so that we know that you're not just a troll trying to derail the thread.

By the way-as an aside- I graduated high school in 1965. Let that sink  in for a moment. We were kicking each other in the balls, grabbing balls all the time . No one cared. It was not an issue and I'm sure that adults were aware of it. For better or worse, what has changed is the adults response to it. I think the educators and parents do need to deal with it, especially if a child feels violated, but the reaction in this case was over the top


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We were liking each other in the balls, grabbing balls all the time


‘Liking each other in the balls” ???


----------



## froggy (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Back then it was now it sexual assaul.but kids learn from watching grown ups


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Liberal lesbians with no children are so arrogant that they are certain they "know better" than children's parents



 I have yet to learn what exactly this teacher has been accused of. Showing a porn video? Describing to the students what goes on in their bedroom? What did she say or do that would demonstrate your accusation?
 Perhaps we need the testimony of the parent who complained. Absent evidence that the complaining parent was in the classroom at the time of this incident, the only thing that the public has to go on is what his/her child said after school about the class.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We were liking each other in the balls, grabbing balls all the time



Are we supposed to be surprised that you admit you were “grabbing balls all the time”?


----------



## justinacolmena (Mar 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> some of the most GENTEEL and traditionally polite people I have encountered have been homosexual men. Not all -------play act the role


I am glad you get along with them, then. I do not appreciate their subtle contempt and mockery, or the sexual harassment which they engage in in great numbers -- although I am certain that most such men are "play-acting the role" rather than actually seeking a relationship with another man.


WEATHER53 said:


> This whole business in not about equality. Gays mostly want embracement and not tolerance or acceptance. They demand that homosexual status be given the same plaudits as heterosexual and if you do not comply then your are an "ic" or an "ist"


I seriously doubt they want you to hug them and then stab them in the back. Nor do any of us law-abiding folks want your brass-knuckle swinging "straight" pimping and whoring.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > We were liking each other in the balls, grabbing balls all the time
> ...


ooops...KICKING


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > We were liking each other in the balls, grabbing balls all the time
> ...


Nope, didn't say that. But the fact is that it was not a gay thing. Hell, no one was gay. Gays were the freaks that dwelled in "The Village" NYC. That's just the way it was.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Sure


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Believe me or not. No skin off of my........balls.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Can't skin what you ain't got ....


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

justinacolmena said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > some of the most GENTEEL and traditionally polite people I have encountered have been homosexual men. Not all -------play act the role
> ...


We adults will deal with it as we choose but we do not want teachers to promote their agenda via 8 year old mind indoctrination attempts


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Ha OldLady reminds me of a joke I made that to prevent
sexual harassment, the offenders had to write and speak in iambic
pentameter or use the "sonnet" rhyme scheme. And see how far they get with THAT.
I tried to write a series of sonnets, like a spoof on the Sonnets of the Portuguese,
and only got ONE written before it killed me, racking my brain to shreds. Yikes! 
I figured this would make quite fitting punishment for anyone charged with
verbal abuse and sexual harassment. Force people to write it out as a sonnet!!
------------------------------

_*The first time I tried writing a sonnet to impress someone, I decided no man on earth was worth the hassle of making 1 of these things rhyme, much less 44 of them! So I quit right there.*_

_*After much contemplation, and frustration, I decided that anyone convicted of stalking or harassment ought to be sentenced to writing and speaking in 14-line rhyme schemes. What a challenging alternative to the traditional "restraining order"! How quickly we'd reduce the incidence of harassment and hate speech, while increasing the literacy rate!

And why stop with criminal cases? With all the paper wasted on civil litigation and legislation, how many trees would be saved if we required every lawyer, politician, and judge to issue lawsuits, bills, and bail bonds in the form of octets and sestets, abba-abba-bababa?

What a civilized society we would be!*

(below is my attempt to write a Sonnet before I gave up and said never again! Nevermore!)

*Sweet Orpheus, send down your heav'nly tune
Once sung through tears for dear Eurydice,
Convincing Hades and Persephone
To free your bride. For love I would as soon
Renounce the stars to please the jealous moon!
I walk an endless desert through a sea
Of chaos, cleansing past impurity
That, left behind, would lead my Soul to ruin.
The ghosts of past and future I still wear,
Resurrected. How can I stand aloof
With songs and poems racing through the air
That send my heart and conscience through the roof,
A test of faith that Love is just and fair.
To win this war demands not faith, but proof.*_


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Dear Coyote
Look at the difference between people "identified by their orientation" vs. ones who are not.

Freddie Mercury is a great example of someone who was respected by LOTS of people who are politically opposed to the LGBT culture being pushed on others.  He never did that, and he was accepted and respected for his gifts he shared with the whole world. (There were some extreme fundamentalists types who did rail against him for AIDS, homosexuality other things, but even the most conservative people I know who hate LGBT politics defend and respect him. It's the politics that drive them to get vocally and visibly opposed.)

Ray Hill, an outspoken gay and atheist activist in Houston, known worldwide for his Prison Show and outreach is consulted by law enforcement and govt officials, both liberal and conservative, even Church leaders such as Joel Osteen who relied on Ray's help
when the city stalled and obstructed his plans to buy the Compaq Center and use it for church purposes.  They respect him for his community leadership and mentorship in peace and justice first, and do not label him by his orientation even though he is active in that outreach. He respects people and does not bully or insult people as a group!  When he first got asked to speak on behalf of the gay community in the 60's and 70's, he had been rejected because he was too "normal" and mainstream looking and acting. He wasn't the flaming flamboyant "gay" that made a huge public issue as the other activists were looking to make. 

Ray is active in LGBT politics, and pushed for the controversial Transgender bill in Houston that was not set up or done right.
But Ray is known first and foremost for his Prison outreach and advocacy,
and he works with Christians and lots of people who do not agree with same sex marriage and gay rights, etc.

It's because he practices what he preaches about defending equal rights for all people regardless of groups or beliefs, that people respect him and come to him for advice on how to work with the given system to get things done despite the negative politics and obstruction.

If you make it an identifying factor, then you get what you ask for.
If you treat all people with equal respect, then you get that in return.

Same with the race card, and now this age card that has come up.
If you make it an issue, then it can become "politicized."

The Transgender issue was not "politicized" until people started trying to PUSH it on everyone else.
And the backlash ended up worse!

Similar with Christian faith. People generally don't have problems with individuals who are Christian or Muslim etc. But when it becomes a public issue involving a collective GROUP, that's when people start associating individuals with "representing" that "interest group." So then it becomes a battle because of this horrible habit of abusing majority rule to dominate one group's beliefs over another (which is why I call that out as "unconstitutional" to abuse govt in that way).  if we treated all groups and beliefs as equally within their right to exercise and express their own ways, without imposing one on others, then we wouldn't have such a huge problem of people fighting over identity. 

Once fear gets injected into the equation, it becomes a politicized mess and we lose sense of seeing and hearing each other out as individuals. We only focus on numbers and sizes of groups. That's one thing I can't stand about the political system of representation; when it becomes abused for bullying by exclusion or coercion BETWEEN groups, instead of helping people of ALL groups to organize, represent and govern themselves where they agree on policies and programs. We can either use this system of representation by party to help everyone equally, or continue abusing it to divide and destroy relations, society and nations.

I hope we learn the more effective way to use parties, and get past this stage of "he said she said" and "you can't be my friend if you support that other group" which is so high school to me. When we grow up, maybe we'll learn to work together, even if that means separating and running our own programs locally, instead of competing to smash each other to dominate the playground out of fear the other group is going to take over!


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> This  whole business in not about equality. Gays mostly want embracement and not tolerance or acceptance. They demand that homosexual status be given the same plaudits as heterosexual and if you do not comply then your are an "ic" or an "ist"



Dear WEATHER53 So why not make a deal and give them what they want, in an equal tradeoff?
If they want LGBT teaching expression and practice incorporated into schools and govt,
then allow CHRISTIAN teaching expression and practice incorporated.

I know some Christians who would AGREE to that.
Allow God and prayer back in schools, and Christian prayer and healing in govt programs as an equal choice,
and SURE that means LGBT can be incorporated to the SAME degree.

But it is discrimination to demand that one be removed and one be embedded in govt policy and functions.
You can't have it both ways.

Either agree to include ALL or agree to remove all and keep govt neutral.
That's fair. If you want inclusion, then it applies to Christian beliefs
teachings and practice that are equally "faith based" and free choice of individuals to exercise.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 30, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Ha ha TheProgressivePatriot
Liking? Licking?
Who says leftist have no sense of humor? (cc: Lucy Hamilton)
Maybe not intentionally but you made me laugh this time!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

See when people write "Dear so and so" they try to show the excessive politeness as superiority
Parlor tricks don't work on me


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 30, 2018)

An art teacher teaches an 8 year old about elementary drawings and paintings. It's not Renoir appreciation.

I teach my child about mommy daddy. Not the art teacher.  None of them should be passing on social judgement opinion Gays may think  it's all fine deal done hunky dory but we will elect to discuss it with our children. 
It's true gays are married and another social issue is white men did treat black men bad in a wholesale way many years ago. I will talk to my child about that; the math teacher should not .


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 30, 2018)

Elementary students should not be exposed to Lesbian marriage stuff. It detracts from their education about the nation's president paying $130,000 for sex.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 30, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> An art teacher teaches an 8 year old about elementary drawings and paintings. It's not Renoir appreciation.
> 
> I teach my child about mommy daddy. Not the art teacher.  None of them should be passing on social judgement opinion Gays may think  it's all fine deal done hunky dory but we will elect to discuss it with our children.
> It's true gays are married and another social issue is white men did treat black men bad in a wholesale way many years ago. I will talk to my child about that; the math teacher should not .



Discuss exactly what? Aside from all the blowing smoke, the only thing I can find factually is an art teacher showing pictures of her trip, presumably to Venice, with her wife. Where is the "social judgement [sic] opinion"? I'm seeing only facts here, not opinion.

It is both the parents' right and responsibility to speak to their children as they wish about what exists in the outside world and explain the parents' religious views on these things. It's been done for centuries. It's not a matter of denying reality and somehow pinning the responsibility on the general public to maintain this fiction. It is not the responsibility of a supermarket to never mention the existence of its wine department and its selection of pork products. It is the responsibility of Muslim and Jewish parents to teach their children not to partake because it is a violation of each faith's religious laws.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 31, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Give me a child before it is 8, otherwise it might be too late (NAMBLA)


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> An art teacher teaches an 8 year old about elementary drawings and paintings. It's not Renoir appreciation.
> 
> I teach my child about mommy daddy. Not the art teacher.  None of them should be passing on social judgement opinion Gays may think  it's all fine deal done hunky dory but we will elect to discuss it with our children.
> It's true gays are married and another social issue is white men did treat black men bad in a wholesale way many years ago. I will talk to my child about that; the math teacher should not .



What should the schools rules be about students with same sex parents talking about their family

Should those students be silenced to placate bigoted bible belters?


----------



## froggy (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > An art teacher teaches an 8 year old about elementary drawings and paintings. It's not Renoir appreciation.
> ...


If you raise them gay maybe they'll turn gay for you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> But all one has to do is look at the reaction of conservatives to see they still have a long way to go



Wrong as usual.
Conservatives don't really care. Conservatives are indifferent with homosexuality.
Sure there is the "far right" christian faction that wants to ban them to their own island somewhere, but that is a small fraction. And as usual the small fringe factions have a much louder voice than the quiet majority...so the left wants to paint all conservatives like the fringe.
Conservatives do the same to the left.
  Conservatives just don't want them to be treated special. And the left sees that as "hate" and bigotry. It is not, we just want everyone to be treated EQUAL. Not a myriad of "special" groups. The left is NOT the party of the big tent. Is a party of a bunch of little tents loosely tied together with everyone wanting to belong to their own special place. That is divisive.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But all one has to do is look at the reaction of conservatives to see they still have a long way to go
> ...


Conservatives fought long and hard against gay rights. They lost and are still fighting to persecute gays
They even use code words like “gays want special treatment”


----------



## jillian (Mar 31, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But all one has to do is look at the reaction of conservatives to see they still have a long way to go
> ...



that is false.

if conservatives didn't care, they wouldn't persistently cry about gays having equal rights. you somehow pretend that when gays (and blacks, and women... et al) want to be treated equally, they are asking for MORE rights than the general population.

that is a lie. you want anyone who isn't white straight male christian to be marginalized and treated differently.

you have the right to marry the consenting adult of your choosing.

you have no qualms about putting a picture with you and your significant other on your office desk for fear of being fired by some bigot.

you do not have to have a talk with your sons about how cops could gun them down even if they're unarmed.

sorry.... but everything you just said is fundamentally false.

and you do not have to worry that you were hired by your first job for looking a certain way or are being paid less than the less experienced male sitting next to you.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2018)

emilynghiem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not bad, emilynghiem !
Writing sonnets is a brutal business.
So is somehow turning the societal rules about homosexuality into a holy war.  
I honestly don't believe, from the posts I read here, that it has anything to do with their religion.  It's convenient that their religion backs them up, but those religious laws, written three thousand years ago, call for a lot of things we no longer follow.  I don't approve of hiding behind God on this one.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Mar 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > An art teacher teaches an 8 year old about elementary drawings and paintings. It's not Renoir appreciation.
> ...


It's the parents call if they wish to portray mommy mommy  as the same as mommy daddy . Not yours, not the schools, not the federal government
You seek wholesale embracement and endorsement and if not you will try to force it so and if not you will name call


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



And if parents want to teach their kids that negroes have tails, it is not up to the schools to back them up

Teachers and students are under no obligation to support fantasies that same sex marriages do not exist


----------



## deanrd (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh these nasty hetrosexuals.  Always fuking.  They're like rabbits.  Going at it in groups day and night.

Hundreds and hundreds of clubs in a mere 50 states.  These hetrosexuals, so nasty, so horny, I wonder how hard it is to join?

Current Swinger Clubs list across the nation


----------



## deanrd (Mar 31, 2018)

Did you know there are more Hetrosexual Swingers sex clubs in many states than healthcare providers?
Funny.


----------



## froggy (Mar 31, 2018)

Bottom line is. She went against school policy and was put on PAID leave.


----------

